# Funny BJJ video



## Fight with attitude (Mar 3, 2006)

I watched this video right before my BJJ class and I felt kind of werid after leaving my house to go there tonight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzdT-kerHac&search=BJJ


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2006)

That's Heather Graham isn't it?  Yup, I thought so.  There was MA somewhere in that flick?

"I love it when they submit!"


----------

